# [SOLVED] Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!



## Oblitorator2006 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wavelease help! I have installed san andreas and when it gets past the nvidia logo it waits 2-3 seconds then the blue screen shows up with something about nv4_disp.dll, i then have to reboot pc. My Graphics card is an GeForce x7950 GX2. I would have sorted myself but im not very knowledgable and i would probably screw up the pc. Can you give me some help please:4-dontkno?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!*

nv4_disp.dll is the video card driver crashing.what version of nvidia drivers are you using?


----------



## Oblitorator2006 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!*

The drivers version is
6.14.0011.6344 (English)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!*

here try these drivers they have proven to be very stable on 7 series cards.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html


----------



## Oblitorator2006 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!*

thank you for your help! Gta sa seems to be working fine and others the same  thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Gta san andreas COMES UP WITH BLUE SCREEN!*

your welcome glad ya got it fixed.:4-cheers:


----------

